# Important Career Advice for Engineers: Don’t Miss These Interview Tips



## sandeshbukate (Aug 9, 2017)

There are various job openings available for freshers and most of the candidates are facing trouble in clearing the interview rounds so here are few career advice for those applying for a role in engineering &lt;deleted&gt;

Thank you.

Regards,

Sandesh Bukate


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 9, 2017)

Please see this thread, thanks.  

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?/topic/29113-surveying-based-classification/


----------

